# 40 is the new 20



## ambreen359

Hi Ladies i am big 40 got pregnant 1 wk after my birthday
I allready have two grown up kids at 18 and 19 
we have been trying for 3years we have had a mc last aug so i thought that was it
:cry:
For me 40 was the cut off point and on my birthday i had a big cry and resigned myself to the fact that that was it

I really wanted another child because when i had my 1st 2 my ex was very abusive and i did not enjoy it because he was violent and did not want to spend any money on the kids i left him when my daughter was born i spent the next 10years trying to settle ,get work and do my best for them so basically i missed such an important part of their lives as we were moving around i felt so guilty and have spent years trying to make it up to them
For me this baby is like doing it right with someone who wants the best for there child its been a longing for me 

Thats my story sorry its a saga
Our baby is due in Sept:happydance:


----------



## Fallen Angel

What a lovely ending to a rough ride and well done you for being so strong and getting through it all.

What date in Sept are you due - I'm due 18th Sept :) x


----------



## ambreen359

I am due 26th
Thank you x


----------



## Fallen Angel

You'll have great support from your older kids too eh? Marvellous :) x


----------



## ambreen359

My DD is over the moon son is ok not really bothered
DD felt the baby move today on the outside b4 OH she thought it was a bit strange 
is this you 1st


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Ambreen I'm pregnant at 40 too, with a grown up child already who's in his early 20's. I loved being a mum the first time round but I know it'll be different this time :happydance: my current partner is sooo much more reliable than my sons dad was, who effectively left me to bring up my single handedly. So I'm looking forward to doing this as a proper family this time round :thumbup: I'm also due in sept (2nd)


----------



## maybethisit

I am 40 too, have two from first marriage aged 15 and 17, this our first together and OH's first child :happydance: took us a year to get here, due in July x


----------



## truly_blessed

congratulations, what a lovely story


----------



## ambreen359

chysantheMUM said:


> Hi Ambreen I'm pregnant at 40 too, with a grown up child already who's in his early 20's. I loved being a mum the first time round but I know it'll be different this time :happydance: my current partner is sooo much more reliable than my sons dad was, who effectively left me to bring up my single handedly. So I'm looking forward to doing this as a proper family this time round :thumbup: I'm also due in sept (2nd)

I think a reliable partner means so much especially at our age lol


----------



## ambreen359

maybethisisit Congratulations x


----------



## maybethisit

We need a new forum - Pregnant Over 40! :haha:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
All The Best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## creatingpeace

Congrats, great story! See a good cry always helps!!! I'm 40 and pregnant with my first! After a loss in 2009 we have finally conceived!!! 
Yippee for us 35 plus! What a journey I'm sure we have all had!


----------



## Bebica

chysantheMUM said:


> Hi Ambreen I'm pregnant at 40 too, with a grown up child already who's in his early 20's. I loved being a mum the first time round but I know it'll be different this time :happydance: my current partner is sooo much more reliable than my sons dad was, who effectively left me to bring up my single handedly. So I'm looking forward to doing this as a proper family this time round :thumbup: I'm also due in sept (2nd)

SAME HERE! 42,2 kids(12 and 10) and alone..Second pregnancy very troubled with baby being born at 26 weeks...alone,scared,don't have to tell you...Now,happily married to a wonderful man for 2 yrs,very family oriented and pregnant 3 mos.Looking forward to experience real family this time around.Due in Nov


----------



## ambreen359

Bebica said:


> chysantheMUM said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ambreen I'm pregnant at 40 too, with a grown up child already who's in his early 20's. I loved being a mum the first time round but I know it'll be different this time :happydance: my current partner is sooo much more reliable than my sons dad was, who effectively left me to bring up my single handedly. So I'm looking forward to doing this as a proper family this time round :thumbup: I'm also due in sept (2nd)
> 
> SAME HERE! 42,2 kids(12 and 10) and alone..Second pregnancy very troubled with baby being born at 26 weeks...alone,scared,don't have to tell you...Now,happily married to a wonderful man for 2 yrs,very family oriented and pregnant 3 mos.Looking forward to experience real family this time around.Due in NovClick to expand...

Congratulations x:hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

creatingpeace said:


> Congrats, great story! See a good cry always helps!!! I'm 40 and pregnant with my first! After a loss in 2009 we have finally conceived!!!
> Yippee for us 35 plus! What a journey I'm sure we have all had!

i'm pregnant with 1st after a loss in 2009 also. i'm 41 :happydance:


----------



## joanne40

ambreen359 said:


> Hi Ladies i am big 40 got pregnant 1 wk after my birthday
> I allready have two grown up kids at 18 and 19
> we have been trying for 3years we have had a mc last aug so i thought that was it
> :cry:
> For me 40 was the cut off point and on my birthday i had a big cry and resigned myself to the fact that that was it
> 
> I really wanted another child because when i had my 1st 2 my ex was very abusive and i did not enjoy it because he was violent and did not want to spend any money on the kids i left him when my daughter was born i spent the next 10years trying to settle ,get work and do my best for them so basically i missed such an important part of their lives as we were moving around i felt so guilty and have spent years trying to make it up to them
> For me this baby is like doing it right with someone who wants the best for there child its been a longing for me
> 
> Thats my story sorry its a saga
> Our baby is due in Sept:happydance:

Hi! I got pg one 5 weeks before my 41st birthday!! After 2 cycles lol! Am overdue now, so its a big waiting game! :wacko:


----------



## Fallen Angel

ambreen359 said:


> My DD is over the moon son is ok not really bothered
> DD felt the baby move today on the outside b4 OH she thought it was a bit strange
> is this you 1st

Yeah, this is my first.

I think all this positivity around the 2nd partners being so much better than the first is a great sign to what a great future we all have ahead.

When I was with my first husband, I swore I never wanted kids, I guess in my heart I knew it wasn't going to last eh?

It's great we've all got such great, supportive husbands now.

And I think that's another good point of being slightly longer in the tooth, we suffer fools less and stop taking second best! :dohh::happydance: :)


----------



## ambreen359

Fallen Angel said:


> ambreen359 said:
> 
> 
> My DD is over the moon son is ok not really bothered
> DD felt the baby move today on the outside b4 OH she thought it was a bit strange
> is this you 1st
> 
> Yeah, this is my first.
> 
> I think all this positivity around the 2nd partners being so much better than the first is a great sign to what a great future we all have ahead.
> 
> When I was with my first husband, I swore I never wanted kids, I guess in my heart I knew it wasn't going to last eh?
> 
> It's great we've all got such great, supportive husbands now.
> 
> And I think that's another good point of being slightly longer in the tooth, we suffer fools less and stop taking second best! :dohh::happydance: :)Click to expand...

Your so right i sometimes feel sorry for OH because of my ex i dont let the slightest blip pass without pulling him up, he is so wonderfull exactlly the kind of man i needed x


----------



## Fallen Angel

ambreen359 said:


> Your so right i sometimes feel sorry for OH because of my ex i dont let the slightest blip pass without pulling him up, he is so wonderfull exactlly the kind of man i needed x

Yeah, but I'm guessing he knows the history and therefore understands.

Second time round is fantastic isn't it - we are very lucky to have such good men. :cloud9:


----------



## fluffyblue

Ive just had my 3rd baby and LAST at aged 39 - its so lovely because i appreciate all the things a lttle better now im more secure financially and emotionally.

I think the hardest thing is not the age of me but the age between the kids so much so i had gotton use to the easy life getting up when i want etc

But i wouldnt swap it for the world !!


----------



## Serendipity40

congratulations to all mummies to be..yes it seems 40 is new 20 or so we hope....

reading all your stories is wonderful...


----------



## mafiamom

wonderful story - congrats!!

i am 40 and pregnant with my second. had my first at 34 :). my mom had me at 40 as well, guess it runs in the family!


----------

